# Celebrity typing?



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

I know these have probably been done many times before, but I still doubt some of the types. If anyone would so kindly help, I would be much appreciative. 

Jennifer Lawrence. Many people have typed her as an introvert, but I just don't see it. 
Josh Hutcherson
Emma Stone
Andrew Garfield
Ellen Page
Alexander Skarsgard 
Chris Hemsworth
Tom Hiddleston 
Chloe Grace Moretz
Hailee Steinfield
Matt Damon
Jensen Ackles
Jared Padalecki 
Saoirse Ronan
Brad Pitt
Anne Hathaway
Amanda Seyfried 
Daniel Day Lewis
Bradley Cooper
Ryan Gosling 

(I realise that I've posted this elsewhere. I meant to post it here. Novice alert)


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know a lot of celebrities and I don't know much about the ones I do know. But Ellen Page has been types as an ISTP and Andrew Garfield INFP. The others I'm not that familiar with.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

SpiderMoon said:


> I don't know a lot of celebrities and I don't know much about the ones I do know. But Ellen Page has been types as an ISTP and Andrew Garfield INFP. The others I'm not that familiar with.


Thank you


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

Anne Hathaway is a pretty staple example of a female ENFJ I believe


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

Jennifer Lawrence ENFJ
Emma Stone I think ESTP, but usually it says she's ENFJ
Ellen Page I think INTP, but usually it says ISTP
Andrew Garfield INFP
Tom Hiddleston INFJ 
Matt Damon ENTJ
Jensen Ackles ISTP
Jared Padalecki ESFJ 
Brad Pitt ISFP
Anne Hathaway I think ENFJ, but it usually says she's ESFJ
Amanda Seyfried ISFP 
Ryan Gosling ISFP


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

dodartt said:


> Jennifer Lawrence ENFJ
> Emma Stone I think ESTP, but usually it says she's ENFJ
> Ellen Page I think INTP, but usually it says ISTP
> Andrew Garfield INFP
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

BlueSeven said:


> Anne Hathaway is a pretty staple example of a female ENFJ I believe


ESFJ personality | 16 Personality Types


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Emtropy said:


> I know these have probably been done many times before, but I still doubt some of the types. If anyone would so kindly help, I would be much appreciative.
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence. Many people have typed her as an introvert, but I just don't see it.
> Josh Hutcherson
> ...


http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/100067-tom-hiddleston-3.html#post4472515


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

A Clockwork Alice said:


> Jennifer Lawrence ENFJ
> Emma Stone I think ESTP, but usually it says she's ENFJ
> Ellen Page I think INTP, but usually it says ISTP
> Andrew Garfield INFP
> ...


Whats Chris Hemsworths?


----------



## Vannima (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't make conclusions to others
but I can concluse that Daniel Day Lewis is an INFJ.
Look his perform！


----------



## Vannima (Feb 1, 2014)

Talk about celebrites’ types
This website is most accurate
CelebrityTypes - Overview


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's my guesses.

Jennifer Lawrence. ENTP, ENFP, or ESTP
Josh Hutcherson I heard some think he's an INFJ?
Emma Stone ENTP?
Andrew Garfield--
Ellen Page IXTP? From what I've seen, which is little.
Alexander Skarsgard --
Chris Hemsworth-- Hmm, he kinda has feeler eyes.
Tom Hiddleston INFJ
Chloe Grace Moretz --
Hailee Steinfield --
Matt Damon --This guy drives crazy...
Jensen Ackles XSTP
Jared Padalecki --
Saoirse Ronan INFJ?
Brad Pitt ESTP
Anne Hathaway ENFJ?
Amanda Seyfried ISFP
Daniel Day Lewis I've heard INFJ?
Bradley Cooper -- F something.
Ryan Gosling --


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Random guesses-

l've seen ENFJ for Emma Stone and l buy that.

Anne, on the other hand...well, Anne has that very ''special'' sort of energy that makes me want to commit suicide. l'm not confining that particular vibe to any one type, but l don't really see ENFJ there.


Amanda Seyfried-Seems Ni/Seish, l could see both ISFP or INFJ.


Brad Pitt-ISTP

Ellen Page-ISTP


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I heard that Hunter Parrish is an ISFP from somewhere on here. I had typed him as an ENFP. I mostly wonder because I think he's hot, he has the voice of an angel, and I found out he is actually similar in religious beliefs to me which makes him 100 times more appealing.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hahahaha, I think I know him.......What does he sing?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

miss. potato said:


> Here's my guesses.
> Brad Pitt ESTP


I think that's likely influence from so much time around Angelina Jolie, ESTP. I'm pretty sure he's an ISTP.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Hahahaha, I think I know him.......What does he sing?


Hunter Parrish was Silas Botwin in "Weeds." That is where most people probably know him from. He's also been in movies like RV, Freedom Writers, 17 Again, Paper Man, It's Complicated, the Space Between, Gone, and he's done "Spring Awakening" and "Godspell" on Broadway. He also has a six-song EP called "Guessing Games" out. 

Someone should really type Hunter Parrish for me.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Whats Chris Hemsworths?


chris hemsworth is thor
and his brother was enganged to miley cyrus
yeah..


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Let's see:

Jennifer Lawrence: Pe dominant. I think Ne over Se. ENTP maybe. 
Josh Hutcherson: Ti dominant. ISTP likely. 
Emma Stone: ENFP?
Andrew Garfield: Type 4 much? Usually typed as INFP. I'm inclined to agree.
Ellen Page: INFJ? 
Alexander Skarsg*å*rd: Possibly INTJ. Fi-Te either way. 
Chris Hemsworth: ESTJ?
Tom Hiddleston: Some kind of Ti type. INTP?
Chloe Grace Moretz: ExFP
Hailee Steinfield: xNFJ?
Matt Damon: Fi type. Not sure what else, but IxTJ?
Jensen Ackles: ESTP?
Jared Padalecki: ISTP? 
Saoirse Ronan: INTJ, ISTJ? 
Brad Pitt: xSTP
Anne Hathaway: Feeling dominant with Ne preference. INFP or ESFJ, but I lean ESFJ. 
Amanda Seyfried: ENFP 
Daniel Day Lewis: Si type. ISFJ?
Bradley Cooper: Ti? INTP maybe. 
Ryan Gosling: ExTJ?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> chris hemsworth is thor
> and his brother was enganged to miley cyrus
> yeah..


Whats his type?! Not who is he! LOL


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Whats his type?! Not who is he! LOL


*facepalm* well...next time use the words what MBTI type is he
as for his type i gots no fuckng idea
sorry salihah, i know who he is though...that's about it lol


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> *facepalm* well...next time use the words what MBTI type is he
> as for his type i gots no fuckng idea
> sorry salihah, i know who he is though...that's about it lol


The thread is called Celebrity typing! Its already known and assumed im talking about his MBTI type! LOL


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Salihah said:


> The thread is called Celebrity typing! Its already known and assumed im talking about his MBTI type! LOL


*blushes* well, i uhh have the brain of a 5 year old...i tend to not notice these things
and hey! it's like 8am don't judge me when my brains not functioning properly


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> *blushes* well, i uhh have the brain of a 5 year old...i tend to not notice these things
> and hey! it's like 8am don't judge me when my brains not functioning properly


Okay


----------



## alexibaka (Feb 13, 2014)

Emma stone- ENFJ
Andrew Garfield- INFP
Jennifer Lawrence- ENFP
Matt Damon- ENTP


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Emtropy said:


> I know these have probably been done many times before, but I still doubt some of the types. If anyone would so kindly help, I would be much appreciative.
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence. Many people have typed her as an introvert, but I just don't see it.
> Josh Hutcherson
> ...


If you still on. Saoirse Ronan ENFP I believe. Could be poster child for them. imo


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Jennifer Law is ENFJ
Jensen Ackles ISTP
Jared Padalecki ESFP
Anne Hathaway ENFJ
Ryan Gosling I believe ISFP. Agh I love isfps


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Brad Pitt ISFJ right?


----------

